
Gender Pay Gap at Uber Not Caused by Discrimination - CostanzaKing
https://www.statista.com/chart/14660/male-uber-drivers-outearn-their-female-counterparts
======
2468ben
This isn't the pay gap "at Uber", no info on corporate pay here. More like
this: "Gender Pay Gap for Uber Drivers Not Caused by Gender Discrimination."

